# net.lo has trouble starting

## LinuxJoe

well, after trying to update my system, net.lo never finishes starting on boot

ifconfig shows no eth0

and kde starts really slowly, i think that is because there is no lo

i have tried /etc/init.d/net.lo start

and it tells me it is already starting.

thanks in advance,

joe

----------

## eryvile

You probably had an update of bash to 3.1-r1 (they tried it a second time  :Wink:  ) That's what happened to me about 12 hours ago (and net.lo told me it was unable to start due too a missing module dhcp or something alike...). 

I just synced again some moments ago and guess what: bash is back to 3.0-r14. After the update, net.lo was able to start and everything (as far as I can see right now) is running smooth again  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxJoe

Ah, ok, thanks alot.

I'll try that now.

----------

## LinuxJoe

Thanks man, that did the trick!

These fourms are awesome.

----------

## Lomaxx

Thanks as well. This solution helped me too.

And for those who wonder how they shall sync if they do not have a network-connection: I masked the current version of bash and downgraded to an older bash-version:

```

echo "~app-shells/bash-3.1-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -vu bash

```

After that i rebooted and had my network back, thus was able to sync (emerge --sync), remove the entry in /etc/portage/package.mask (which is ok since it does not seem to try to update to bash-3.1-r1 again) and run my worldupdate as usual ('emerge -vupDN world', verify the list of packages which want to update, 'emerge -vuDN world').

----------

## vzabalza

Actually, you can configure you interface manually with ifconfig so there is no need to go through the package.mask steps. 

```
ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0
```

or either

```
ifconfig eth0 [IP/netmask]
```

and then set the correct gateway:

```
route add default gw [gw-IP]
```

You can the do an emerge sync, reemerge bash and it gets downgraded.

Cheers,

----------

